# My first Turkey Miss



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

well if you hunt long enough they say you will miss and I did that in grand ol fashion Saturday afternoon...had a big tom scoping my decoys out from the hill...100yards away and all open..the wind was making my decoys look like they were square dancing but after about 10 minutes of just looking he started comming...he got to within 55 yards and I think he just had enough of it and took off running, and i took to shooting...lol no turkeys were hurt during this act of despiration (just my ego) after I got done yelling at myself I had to just be glad I had the chance to see a great bird...


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I had the same thing happen Thursday. About noon I hit the call and a tom gobbled to my right. After 20 minutes or so I catch movement to my right. I'm sitting against a oak tree on the ground. Turn my head slowly and here comes the biggest tom I have ever seen on a flat out run. He passes me on my right and keeps going toward a overgrown field. There is an old logging trail 40 yrds in front of me and I anticipated thats where he was going to cross. Sure enough he hits the trail but he is really moving. I hit the box call and throw it down pull the shotgun up just as he stops. Put the bead on his head and as I'm squeezing the trigger he starts to run again I swing and pulled the trigger and watched a 1 inch popple blow apart.Last I saw him he looked like that roadrunner cartoon. Eventful day though. I had a large hawk take out my jake decoy at 7:30 am. Watched 13 raccoons passby me during an hour or so right after daylight and had 26 deer around me all within 40 yrds. I wonder how many turkeys get taken by these hawks? My son and his buddy had the same thing happen last year hunting near Yale.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Its easy to get frustrated but that shot did one thing. Made that turkey nearly impossible to kill. Its not all bad, thats a gobbler that will live another season, giving us a chance to call the willy bird. Had you let him leave, you could of set up in a different spot, used different calls, without a decoy and could of taken him. 
Have you patterend your gun? What distance can you put 8-12 pellets in a turkeys head neck region? Anybody shooting much beyond 40 yards is going to loose a lot of birds. 30 yards is the perfect shot for most 12 gages with turkey chokes. When you shoot a turkey you are trying to put pellets in his spine or brain, Everything else may knock him down, but he will get away.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

bishs said:


> Its easy to get frustrated but that shot did one thing. Made that turkey nearly impossible to kill. Its not all bad, thats a gobbler that will live another season, giving us a chance to call the willy bird. Had you let him leave, you could of set up in a different spot, used different calls, without a decoy and could of taken him.
> Have you patterend your gun? What distance can you put 8-12 pellets in a turkeys head neck region? Anybody shooting much beyond 40 yards is going to loose a lot of birds. 30 yards is the perfect shot for most 12 gages with turkey chokes. When you shoot a turkey you are trying to put pellets in his spine or brain, Everything else may knock him down, but he will get away.


my gun (benille) patterns extremely well with my 2 1/4 oz 3 1/2 mag loads number 5 and I have taken birds cleanly out to 60 yards using this load combined with the Pure gold 670 choke..my problem with this bird was he was running .. he was out in the back filed later in the afternoon ( i could tell it was him because he is such a tall bird) by himself just picking around) i didnt even try because i know he is educated but once they get hot I will get him in my daughter has 234 and i would love to see her get this quality bird for her first.

the bird in my avatar i shot last year at 57 yards (almost took his head off)


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, it happens Mikie! I'd say you learned more than the bird. I don't believe that bird can't be taken in a couple of days, in a different location, with different calls maybe. It's a turkey, with wants and needs at this time of year that will put it in harms way. 

Good on you Mikie for having taken the time to know YOUR gun, load/choke combo, and the limitations! Happy hunting!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> Ah, it happens Mikie! I'd say you learned more than the bird. I don't believe that bird can't be taken in a couple of days, in a different location, with different calls maybe. It's a turkey, with wants and needs at this time of year that will put it in harms way.
> 
> Good on you Mikie for having taken the time to know YOUR gun, load/choke combo, and the limitations! Happy hunting!


thanks Mr. Botek..i did learn alot (im not good at shooting a running bird):lol: and I wish i had braced the decoys with sticks or something to keep them from spinning around so fake like..that is what blew the whole set ...but it was a pretty day, i got some excersise and really decompressed my stress...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds pretty un ethical to me


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sounds pretty un ethical to me


Not sure what you would consider un ethical...I think trolling a thread with a post like that is un ethical... back up your remark and explain it and lets see what your idea of un ethical is.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I would guess this part;



> enough of it and took off running, and i took to shooting...


It reads like you took a running shot at 55 yards or so. That correct?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

lets see, people shoot at running rabbits, and flying birds (the unethical police never chase them down) ...so I guess that doesnt seem un ethical to me as it was in my range I just didnt lead him well... un ethical would have been shooting too far, or maybe hitting the bird and not looking for it...but to say shooting at a running bird is un ethical is just crazy


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

For myself, shooting at a Softball sized-running target at that range sounds "a little crazy" as well. :lol:

To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

FireDoc66 said:


> For myself, shooting at a Softball sized-running target at that range sounds "a little crazy" as well. :lol:
> 
> To each their own, I suppose.


in hind sight it might have been crazy but a rabbit isnt much bigger of a target and much faster ...Crazy (but not un ethical)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> I would guess this part;
> 
> 
> 
> It reads like you took a running shot at 55 yards or so. That correct?


Yup... 

And although I am a big fan of Pure Gold chokes, I can all but guarantee you that your combo is in no way a guarantee at 55 yards by commonly held standards.. What in your testing has shown that your gun is a guarantee at 55-60.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yup...
> 
> And although I am a big fan of Pure Gold chokes, I can all but guarantee you that your combo is in no way a guarantee at 55 yards by commonly held standards.. What in your testing has shown that your gun is a guarantee at 55-60.


other then plenty of number 5 shot in the kill zone of a paper target I have killed several birds out to that range , that is what my testing has shown and this being the first bird I have ever shot at with this combo (using it for 6 or 7 years) and not killed I would have to say I have what it takes to get it done at that range "skill & equipment" **(if it were standing still or strutting it would be in the freezer) not sure what your point is on beating this subject , maybe you and your equipment are comfortable at 30 or 40 yards and that is fine , but im comfortable out to 55 or 60 with mine , much like my bow im at ease shooting 45 to 50 yards as I am at 10 yards...its all about your ability and the ability of your gear..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

And now you know your skills are limited to running shots at 50 + yards. Im sorry you missed. I dont know what practise you could do to take running shots I myself would stay away from those type of shots. Maybe skeet shooting set for rabbits. 
Some guys really love this sport as I am sure you do, your actions happened to raise a few eye brows.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> And now you know your skills are limited to running shots at 50 + yards. Im sorry you missed. I dont know what practise you could do to take running shots I myself would stay away from those type of shots. Maybe skeet shooting set for rabbits.
> Some guys really love this sport as I am sure you do, your actions happened to raise a few eye brows.


well I know better next time on a runner, it would need to be closer for sure..and as far as raising a few eyebrows..i guess its going to happen, some people think they know better on some things without all the facts and that is ok..everyone has opinons and they are all welcomed (its how we learn and grow).


----------



## icedreams (Dec 29, 2010)

can't say I would have reacted different if it were me in his position and I had the chance to take a shot at a nice bird at 55 yrds away and even on the run! and its easy to say shame on you when you were not there, it's turkey hunting! get off it!


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

Took my bird running thru the woods at about 50 it was spooked by another hunter, if you dont feel like you can make the shot dont take it, confidence is more than half the issue with any shot if you think you can you will if you think you cant you wont


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Give him a break, he was all but to pull thrigger on a standing bird and it bolted, he reacted and shot at a running bird, lots of US would have done the same. 

Mark


----------

